# ozai has a bald spot



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ookey dokey, Ozai has this bald spot on his head. He has had it for possibly 3 weeks or so now, and I'm just not sure what in the heck to do with it. I was holding off on buying nu-stock because i didn't want to spend like 30 bucks on 2 tubes and i wasn't sure if tractor supply has it, but i'm thinking i am just going to buy it, amazon has it for a little cheaper if tractor supply doesn't have it. it seemed like one day he was fine, then the next day he had a little scratch and this bald spot. the scratch healed and now it's just bald. if you get up close to it he has hair that has grown in sparsely but obviously there it still looks bald if you look in a certain direction. it has never looked weird or anything before but this morning i saw him scratching at it a bit and it was a little pink. i gave him a benadryl and it looks pretty much back to normal now. i have been putting a little bag balm on it once a day so i wasn't sure if that was helping or hurting it.
here's a pic of it:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

just from the pic looks to be growin back... keep up with the Bag Balm


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

do you know how long it usually takes for hair to grow back? i looked back through my pics i started noticing the spot november 9. so its been around 3 weeks like i said. i know it wont be grown back by our show dec 10 but i guess my other dogs never had a bald spot so i dunno lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

it could take months to a year to be completely un-noticiable, ... usually 3 months and all the hair is back, vets say 6-12wks.. thats a month in a half to 3 months; unless of course re-irratibility from scratching or perhaps rubbing on the door, crate, etc... occurs.

Looks like you have clean happy dogs so I would expect his hair to be back fully unoticable after the 1st.. maybe a week later by the 12/10 you should see enough change for the better you can say his hair is growing back.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

One of my dogs took three weeks to grow back. I used vetrycin


----------



## Trojanboi400 (Sep 1, 2011)

meganc66 said:


> Ookey dokey, Ozai has this bald spot on his head. He has had it for possibly 3 weeks or so now, and I'm just not sure what in the heck to do with it. I was holding off on buying nu-stock because i didn't want to spend like 30 bucks on 2 tubes and i wasn't sure if tractor supply has it, but i'm thinking i am just going to buy it, amazon has it for a little cheaper if tractor supply doesn't have it.


$30? I just recently purchased 1 tube from drfosterandsmith.com for $8. That's with shipping.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

DANG. well i just looked it up on google and it took me to the direct website they wanted $30 for 2 tubes then you add shipping too. i looked on amazon and they wanted 15 for a tube. im going there, thanks! freddie what is vetrycin and where do you get it?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It depends on what you do on how fast it will come back. Bag balm is fine if you can wait for it, but if you need quicker results nu-stock is the way to go.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Co op type feed and ranch supply ... drfostersmith.. your vet... amazon .. 

I've had a look at Vetericyn's MSDS(Material Safety Data Sheet). It's composition is, as follows:

96.3% Water
<0.1% Sodium hypochlorite (the active ingredient of chlorine bleach)
<0.1% Hypochlorous acid (formed when you dilute NaOCL(chlorine bleach) in water)
0.3% Sodium sulfate
0.5% Boric acid (commonly used as an eyewash, though typically as a 'dilute' 1.5% solution, which is 3 times stronger than what's in this bottle of snake oil)
3.0% Sodium Magnesium Fluorosilicate - a dispersing/suspension compound used in the gel formulation.

The 'active ingredients' - sodium hypochlorite and hypochlorous acid are present in exceedingly low concentrations (LESS THAN 1/10 of 1 percent of the solution)- and could conceivably be replicated by merely diluting out simple chlorine bleach(sodium hypochlorite solution) in water - but, wait, the Vetericyn folks generate theirs by passing an electric current through a dilute aqueous solution of NaCL(salt water) - hence it's magical healing properties and greater cost, I guess.

But, you could just dilute 1ml of plain ol' chlorine bleach (standard 5% solution) in 1 liter of water ( I believe I did the math correctly) and get essentially the same thing. But, if you didn't pay $30 for a half-liter, would you IMAGINE that it was working?


Im a farm and ranch type of guy, if you can do it for free why pay...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> It depends on what you do on how fast it will come back. Bag balm is fine if you can wait for it, but if you need quicker results nu-stock is the way to go.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> DANG. well i just looked it up on google and it took me to the direct website they wanted $30 for 2 tubes then you add shipping too. i looked on amazon and they wanted 15 for a tube. im going there, thanks! freddie what is vetrycin and where do you get it?





Firehazard said:


> Co op type feed and ranch supply ... drfostersmith.. your vet... amazon ..
> 
> I've had a look at Vetericyn's MSDS(Material Safety Data Sheet). It's composition is, as follows:
> 
> ...


I used amazon and it's pretty much steril bleach water lol. But it worked for me. I bought it because it was recommended and I smelled it and looked at the ingredients. It smells like pool water lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Try nustock and they have it on ebay for 16 and free shipping
Pierce's All Purpose Nu-Stock Ointment Mange 12oz Tube | eBay

It does not look like mange at this point but watch for thinning hair around the lips and eyes, if so start mange treatment asap.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Lisa! I got some nu-stock last night it'll be here Thursday! I have been wondering about mange also but it happened after getting scratched there and it looks pretty much normal besides for the bald spot. i also checked him all over for any other thinning areas or spots and he doesn't have any, he has a couple scratched up areas from all the roughhousing -____- but no thinning around lips, eyes, feet, legs, nothing. hopefully this helps it grow in and we can go on with our lives lmao


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> I used amazon and it's pretty much steril bleach water lol. But it worked for me. I bought it because it was recommended and I smelled it and looked at the ingredients. It smells like pool water lol.


hahaha.. yes it does when you make it up tool.. so its just like openin your eyes in balanced pool water  :


----------

